# Getting ready.



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Almost time to hit the woods , So putting together some arrows\broadhead combos . Going to be shooting 150 gr. Stingers this season. 150 Heritage classic shafts with 50 gr. Brass inserts. Out of a 43# 1962 Bear Kodiak . 
What's everyones else's settings up .


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I am starting out with my '68 bear kodiak, my arrows are no where as nice as you have just some alum eastman xx75's then switching to my bowtech. I still need to place one stand and move another, time really sneaks up on me this time of year, I wanted to have this done a few weeks ago.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

jjlrrw said:


> I am starting out with my '68 bear kodiak, my arrows are no where as nice as you have just some alum eastman xx75's then switching to my bowtech. I still need to place one stand and move another, time really sneaks up on me this time of year, I wanted to have this done a few weeks ago.


I shot xx75s for years , nothing wrong with that.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Same Kodiak Magnum I’ve used for years, same XX75’s I’ve used for years and the same Magnus Stingers 125’s I’ve used for years. Think the only new thing on my bow this season is a string and Muskrat balls from trapping and tanning last seasons furs.

I did see that Bear brought this bow back this year. May have to check out the newer version for next season.


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

I drank the kool-aid and went full blown Ranch Fairy,
I have 70 lb Bowtech Carbon Zion 
I am shooting 
250 spined Sirius Apollos 
100 gr half out Inserts
Q2I Fusion Vanes 
200 grain Single Bevel Cutthroats
total weight 650.gr

I'll probably go back to some thing lighter next year. but its watching him on you tube sparked my curiosity and I wanted I wanted to give a try.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Crossbow for me this year, but I do think my arm/shoulder pain is improving.
Wicked Ridge Invader 400, XX75 arrows, 100 gr. Spitfires. 
<----<<<


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Using the crossbow that I hate. Only way I can bow hunt. Wicked Ridge Warrior CL. 100 gr. Slicktrik


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

45# Jim Reynolds Hunter model. Heritage 150’s with 175gr Grizzly single bevel heads.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Bearblade said:


> 45# Jim Reynolds Hunter model. Heritage 150’s with 175gr Grizzly single bevel heads.


Lucky man to own one of Jim's bows.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

U.P.Grouse Chaser said:


> I drank the kool-aid and went full blown Ranch Fairy,
> I have 70 lb Bowtech Carbon Zion
> I am shooting
> 250 spined Sirius Apollos
> ...


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I will be shooting a self made hickory longbow and ash arrows again this year.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

I'll be using the Widow hopefully for a few more seasons.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Mole Hill said:


> I'll be using the Widow hopefully for a few more seasons.
> View attachment 856046


I'm ordering one soon, just can't decide on what woods.


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

MichiFishy said:


> Same Kodiak Magnum I’ve used for years, same XX75’s I’ve used for years and the same Magnus Stingers 125’s I’ve used for years. Think the only new thing on my bow this season is a string and Muskrat balls from trapping and tanning last seasons furs.
> 
> I did see that Bear brought this bow back this year. May have to check out the newer version for next season.
> 
> ...



You may know that your Magnum is a 1970-71. If no stabilizer bushing it would be a 1970 as the bushing became standard in 71. I've owned all the Magnum years 1961-77 with many duplicates. The tropical wood risers such as yours are my favorites.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

bowjack said:


> You may know that your Magnum is a 1970-71. If no stabilizer bushing it would be a 1970 as the bushing became standard in 71. I've owned all the Magnum years 1961-77 with many duplicates. The tropical wood risers such as yours are my favorites.


How are you able tell without seeing the numbers? Mine had the bushings, but the previous owner filled them in.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

My son got a new bow yesterday. A Java man Helms Deep triple carbon 52" 51# @28. Its too small for my liking but he shoots it good.


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

MichiFishy said:


> How are you able tell without seeing the numbers? Mine had the bushings, but the previous owner filled them in.


Identifying the year by the first digit of the serial number only works on years 1965-69. Even then you need to know other things particular to the bow as prior years could start with any number. The 1970-72 were much alike. The 72 would have the Kodiak Magnum silkscreen on the belly side though and could either have a flat coin or raised plastic medallion which came mid model year. I can see where someone had filled screw holes for an after market sight or quiver bracket. The quiver strap hides if it has a stabilizer bushing.


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

stickbow shooter said:


> My son got a new bow yesterday. A Java man Helms Deep triple carbon 52" 51# @28. Its too small for my liking but he shoots it good.
> View attachment 856466
> View attachment 856467



Greg builds a beautiful bow!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Got the Tiger Cat on standby. @bowjack, you know anything about this one??


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

MichiFishy said:


> Got the Tiger Cat on standby. @bowjack, you know anything about this one??
> 
> View attachment 856550




62" 1964-69 58" 1970 56" 77-78 I have owned a few 1964-69 and the 77-78 models but don't remember ever having a 58" version. Wasn't one of the models I collected.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

58" Tiger Cat that I use for small game now, great little bow!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Me and recurve have never gotten along. I will take a longbow any day.


----------

